# Moving to the US (Chicago)



## AndrewR1979 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello all

I am hoping the experts here can offer me some advice on a move to Chicago.

My wife and I have visited the US various times and have always thought about moving to there. We have recently returned from a holiday in Chicago and absolutely loved the city so much so that we want to take a serious look at moving there.

As I understand it there are various visa's that can be issued to people looking to work in the US. We both work for companies that have offices in Chicago so it could be possible to move to the US via a L-1 visa. However our existing employers may not require us in the US so I want to look at other options.

We both have bachelor degrees in accounting, my wife is a chartered accoutant and I am a chartered tax advisor specialing in international tax. 

I think we could apply for H-1 visas if we move as non-immigrants or alternatively apply for EB visa on the basis that we ill permanentely move to the US. Is that correct?

I think the major problem here would be finding employers who would be willing to support our visa applications. Is that correct?

An additional alaternative would be to apply for a visa through the electronic diversity visa. My wife is from Northern Ireland and I as I understand it applications from Northern Ireland are accepted and I can apply using my wife's residence of Northern Ireland. Again is that correct?

We have searched for jobs that would be suitable for us and surprisingly have found a number of jobs that we think we would be ideally suited for. However to date we haven't applied for anyhing as were not sure what to do.

If anyone has any other advice they can offer please do.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Catch 22 - you think you are qualified for a job. An employer does have to want to AND be able to sponsor you. 

Nobody can tell you what do do. That is a decision you have to make.


----------



## NicG (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Andrew

Did you and your wife make it to Chicago?!


----------

